# White Sand Beaches



## Kitties (Sep 13, 2014)

Ever since I was a kid I've been fascinated by pictures of white sand beaches with clear water. Maybe because I was used to the murky, seaweed waters of the Monterey Bay.

Has anyone traveled to any place like that? Any ideas of good places to go? Places in the U.S. would be a plus. Thank you.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 13, 2014)

We have a number of white sandy beaches on the gulf coast of Florida, here are some sculptures that were made from the sand at Siesta Key Beach; as you can see it's as white as snow some days the water is quite clear, but it depends on the weather.
View attachment 9617 View attachment 9618


----------



## Kitties (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you April. Wow the sand is white. I have heard of areas like this in Florida and The Keys also.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2014)

Around Destin and Ft. Walton Beach Florida are some of the most beautiful white sand beaches in the world. 
Have spent many summers on vacation there.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 15, 2014)

There is lots of white sand in New Mexico. You'll have to supply the water. :lol:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> There is lots of white sand in New Mexico. You'll have to supply the water. :lol:



The Bonneville Salt Flats don't count .. lol    ... that's Utah though.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 15, 2014)

My last holiday was in Tunisia..no white sand but I like visiting Carthage..so much to see..

It is becoming more and more Islamified...

Dirty kids on the street begging..a blind man grabbing me by the collar and saying ''God help me''

And a man with an extremely festering foot..


----------



## Kitties (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll be passing on that holiday Twixie.

I posted this question on another forum once and got little response either (thanks for the couple of suggestions) I'll research on my own I guess if I ever want to take such a trip.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 18, 2014)

The most beautiful beaches I've ever seen were in Hawaii.  We visited different islands, and enjoyed sands of all colors, white, red, black, etc.  The waters were crystal clear blue, did some snorkeling and the salt water fish were amazing, just like in the expensive aquariums.  Don't remember the names of all the beaches we saw there, but don't have complaints about any.


----------

